# 585 creaking at top tube-seat tube/post junction



## jesterling (Aug 4, 2009)

I am experiencing a creak that will not go away. Tried everything: different carbon post, torque ranges, grease, silicone, tri-flow. friction paste. So far nothing stops the creaking. Its most noticeable when steering side to side or when climbing seated, but also when pedaling even casually on flat ground. Does not creak when standing (so far). Took it to a local dealer and was told the top tube is loosening in the lug at the seatpost. That does not seem likely to me as I cannot get it to creak when pushing and pulling on the frame and it does not creak when standing and pedaling hard. I read a post somewhere that the frame could have a seat collar that is ill-fitted, which allows some side-to-side movement. That seems a very plausible cause to me. Anybody have any experience with either the seat collar or tubes separating from lugs. The frame has been in service since 07 and is probably an 05/06 model year. I do not really want to take it apart and have it shipped out for possible diagnosis, unless absolutely necessary --seems a bit extreme for such an issue. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

jesterling said:


> I am experiencing a creak that will not go away. Tried everything: different carbon post, torque ranges, grease, silicone, tri-flow. friction paste. So far nothing stops the creaking. Its most noticeable when steering side to side or when climbing seated, but also when pedaling even casually on flat ground. Does not creak when standing (so far). Took it to a local dealer and was told the top tube is loosening in the lug at the seatpost. That does not seem likely to me as I cannot get it to creak when pushing and pulling on the frame and it does not creak when standing and pedaling hard. I read a post somewhere that the frame could have a seat collar that is ill-fitted, which allows some side-to-side movement. That seems a very plausible cause to me. Anybody have any experience with either the seat collar or tubes separating from lugs. The frame has been in service since 07 and is probably an 05/06 model year. I do not really want to take it apart and have it shipped out for possible diagnosis, unless absolutely necessary --seems a bit extreme for such an issue. Thanks for any feedback.


I had the same issue with mine. Chas sent me a newer seat collar than came on the 05. Fixed the creak.


----------



## jesterling (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help spooky. Chas was kind enough to send me out a new seat collar asap. I installed it and also cut off all of the un-neccessary bottom length of my P6 seatpost. I took her for a ride today on some serious, sustained inclines and I did not hear the creak at all. So, the problem now seems fixed. Thanks again.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I had the same problem on my 565 and spent some time chasing the noise. 

Finally found it.... seat rails. A slight tightening of the mounting bolt solved it (Look Ergopost 2, Selle San Marco Girardi Ti saddle).

A local bike shop owner told me this is the single most common cause of creaking he's seen in his 20+ years build bikes. In the future I'll make it the very first thing I check.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a similar sound on my 2010 585 

had the seat tightened and the seat post re done with carbon paste as i had been doing alot of wet weather riding 
and the seat was also tightened and no it is all good Still hate my seat though. 

I have had my kg 86 for 19 of its 23 years and it hasn't fallen apart and not a creak to be found so i think it would be extreamly rare for a LOOK to fall apart.

Twiggy


----------

